
The Biggest Opportunity Everyone Is Missing in Self-Driving Cars - dmurthy
http://www.thedrive.com/tech/9548/the-biggest-opportunity-everyone-is-missing-in-self-driving-cars
======
cimmanom
But sometimes you do want to drive into a wall. If a child runs out into the
road too close to brake and you're traveling 35MPH, the result of driving into
a wall is liable to be whiplash for you and a bad scare for the kid. The
result of not swerving into the wall could be a criminal investigation for you
(plus a civil suit) and death for the toddler. Aviation tends to have fewer
trolley problems than driving does.

